# Have I Over Valued?



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Here is the watch I bought on Tuesday. I got it as a chalenge unlock the balance but it turns out the balance staff is a bit loose so the watch doesn't work in all positions. Anyway now I want to move it on and have listed it on the Bay for Â£38. I know we are not supposed to do appraisals on twf but as a ball park figure do you think this is too high? Personally i would have payed Â£40+ for this watch but that's just me

Here are some Pics:


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know about the watch but can you not repair it ? I have a slimline Tempo Art Deco watch which had a worn balance **** jewel making it work in only two positions, but I managed to replace the jewel and now have a great watch working in all positions.

Seems a shame if you like the watch ...... I do it's really nice :yes:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

lol it filter out ****. on a watch forum you would think they would read in context

*c0ck


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

Automated I guess. I never even thought about it.


----------

